# Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln



## Haidiho (19. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leutz,

will mir für das anstehende Angeljahr eine neue "Allround"-Rute zulegen.
Habe letztens bei nem Angelfreund die Berkley Signa Salmon in der Hand gehabt und festgestellt, dass diese Rute meinen Wünschen entspricht:

1. Super leicht
2. elastisch und trotzdem nicht wabbelig
3. Länge 3m mit 10-40g WG

Leider gibt es diese Rute nicht mehr im Handel (Ich habe sie jedenfalls nicht gefunden!)

Vllt kann mir einer von euch, der die Rute oder eine ähnliche mit meinen angebenen Eigenschaften kennt, eine Rute empfehlen.

Petri heil und danke für eure Tipps, Haidiho


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*

Schau Dir mal die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float an. Ich fische sie in 4,20 m, gibt's aber auch in 3,90m und 3,60 m und bin 100% zufrieden. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da großartig Verbesserungspotential gibt.  Es gibt dann noch die Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float. Die ist mir zu schwabbelig.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*

Bei Gerlinger im Sonderkatalog gibts die Rute noch. 

http://www.gerlinger.de/forellenrut...enge_3_06m__wg_9_41g__art_nr__1114_849/37318/


----------



## Welpi (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*

Habe mir gestern die Jenzi Float angeschaut (WG 12-35g), die hat mir ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## Hoscheck (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Bei Gerlinger im Sonderkatalog gibts die Rute noch.
> 
> http://www.gerlinger.de/forellenrut...enge_3_06m__wg_9_41g__art_nr__1114_849/37318/



Posen-und Grundrute mit Triggergriff da hast du dich wohl verguckt oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal die *Daiwa Aqualite Power Float* an. Ich fische sie in 4,20 m, gibt's aber auch in 3,90m und 3,60 m und bin 100% zufrieden. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da großartig Verbesserungspotential gibt.



Japp.
Hab ick in 3,90m und die ist wirklich klasse.
#6


----------



## Haidiho (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*

Ich habe zu der Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float einen Testbericht gefunden und das hört sich doch alles sehr gut an. Muß ich nur noch einen Shop finden, der die Rute im Sortiment hat!

Rollen-Empfehlungen nehme ich dazu auch gerne entgegen


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*

Na bei Gerlinger z.B. kannste die auf Rechnung bestellen:
http://www.gerlinger.de/allroundrut...t_laenge_3_90m___wg_10_35g___11776390_/84309/

Die Power Float auch:
http://www.gerlinger.de/allroundrut...t_laenge_3_60m___wg_15_50g___11775360_/82407/

und die Power Match:
http://www.gerlinger.de/matchruten/...e_power_match_laenge_3_90m___11774390_/82405/


Ich hab ne 4000er Spro Passion dran.#6


----------



## Haidiho (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*

Jetzt habe ich natürlich den Salat. Welche der beiden Varianten nimmt man denn nun?

Die Sensor ist anscheinend sehr weich, allerdings find ich die WG-Angabe der Power mit bis zu 50g für eine leichte Posen- und Grundrute recht hoch oder sind die 50g eher optimistisch?!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na bei Gerlinger z.B. kannste die auf Rechnung bestellen:
> http://www.gerlinger.de/allroundrut...t_laenge_3_90m___wg_10_35g___11776390_/84309/
> 
> Die Power Float auch:
> ...


Lustig, ich habe auch die Float mit 'ner Passion 730 allerdings mit der Spule einer 4000er Blue Arc, im Prinzip also auch eine Passion 740. Alles in Allem ist das eine sehr empfehlenswerte Kombi, mit unglaublich viel Spaß für wenig Geld!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*



Haidiho schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich natürlich den Salat. Welche der beiden Varianten nimmt man denn nun?
> 
> Die Sensor ist anscheinend sehr weich, allerdings find ich die WG-Angabe der Power mit bis zu 50g für eine leichte Posen- und Grundrute recht hoch oder sind die 50g eher optimistisch?!



Ich würde immer wieder die Power nehmen. Sensibilität und Rutenaktion sind einwandfrei.

Bzgl. der Rolle: Bei mir ist eine Shimano Exage 2500 RC dran. Meine einzige Heckbrems-Rolle, mit Kampfbremse. Wollte das mal ausprobieren und bin sehr zufrieden. Leicht, ganz weicher Lauf und auch das Kampfbremsenkonzept passt wunderbar, wenn doch mal ein 6-Pfünder Karpfen beißt. Hab mir dieser Kombination zwei solche Exemplare dieses Jahr als Beifang ausgedrillt, ohne dass ich das Gefühl hatte, die Kombination ist am Limit.

Der Vollständigkeit halber: Schnur habe ich 25er STROFT GTM drauf. Ist für die leichte Posenangelei sicher etwas rustikal, aber bei mir muss man halt in allen Gewässern mit Karpfen rechnen.


----------



## Welpi (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 4000er Spro Passion dran.#6



Hallo Prof, ich hab mir heute die Rute in 3,90 m bestellt und bin auch grade auf der Suche nach einer passenden Rolle. Ich hätte mir die Spro Passion 730 geholt. Hast Du die 4´er wegen der höheren Schnurfassung genommen? Mit welcher Schnurstärke fischt Du diese Kombo?
Ich hab das alte Modell mit dem Schieberollenhalter (die ist ja grad mit Rabatt im Abverkauf wegen der Neuen). Scheinbar gab es in der Vergangenheit mit diesem Rollenhalter Probleme, kann das jemand bestätigen und welcher Art waren diese?

Gruss Alex


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*



Haidiho schrieb:


> Die Sensor ist anscheinend sehr weich, allerdings find ich die WG-Angabe der Power mit bis zu 50g für eine leichte Posen- und Grundrute recht hoch oder sind die 50g eher optimistisch?!



Das ist sehr optimistisch. Die Rute ist zwar straff aber ich würde nichtmal 40gr. damit werfen.
Ich finde sie für die Posenangelei ideal wenn mit großen Fischen gerechnet werden muss.
Wo nur Plötzen und Rotfedern beißen reicht sicher auch eine der anderen Versionen.



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Lustig, ich habe auch die Float mit 'ner Passion 730 allerdings mit der Spule einer 4000er Blue Arc, im Prinzip also auch eine Passion 740. Alles in Allem ist das eine sehr empfehlenswerte Kombi, mit unglaublich viel Spaß für wenig Geld!



Japp.#6
|wavey:



Welpi schrieb:


> Hallo Prof, ich hab mir heute die Rute in 3,90 m bestellt und bin auch grade auf der Suche nach einer passenden Rolle. Ich hätte mir die Spro Passion 730 geholt. Hast Du die 4´er wegen der höheren Schnurfassung genommen? Mit welcher Schnurstärke fischt Du diese Kombo?
> Ich hab das alte Modell mit dem Schieberollenhalter (die ist ja grad mit Rabatt im Abverkauf wegen der Neuen). Scheinbar gab es in der Vergangenheit mit diesem Rollenhalter Probleme, kann das jemand bestätigen und welcher Art waren diese?
> 
> Gruss Alex



Ich habe die 4000er Größe dran weil die Schnur auf einer möglichst großen Spule weniger zum Kringeln neigt und man weiter werfen kann.#6
Ich habe ne 0,22er Mono drauf.
Probleme mit dem Rollenhalter hab ich nicht. 

|wavey:


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*



Hoscheck schrieb:


> Posen-und Grundrute mit Triggergriff da hast du dich wohl verguckt oder?



Ist das Bild von der Signa Spin Pike Cast... Wenn man sich da mal im Sonderkatalog durchblättert steht bei der Signa Spin Salmon explizit "Normalgriff"


----------



## Haidiho (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*



> Das ist sehr optimistisch. Die Rute ist zwar straff aber ich würde nichtmal 40gr. damit werfen.
> Ich finde sie für die Posenangelei ideal wenn mit großen Fischen gerechnet werden muss.



Dann werde ich wohl zu der Power greifen, damit ich auch mal ein 20g-Birnenblei mit nem Fischfetzen ranknüpfen kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*

Dafür isse ganz sicher auch gut geeignet.#6


----------



## tincatinca (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*

Fragen zur Aqualite Power Float


1) Sind die Ringe groß genug zum Werfen mit Schnurstopper?

2) Macht der Rollenhalter Ärger und die Rolle hält nicht?

3) Ist die nur was für Satzkarpfen oder auch etwas größere?


----------



## Trübi (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*

Hi,

wie unterscheidet sich denn
http://www.gerlinger.de/allroundruten/917/daiwa_steckrute_aqualite_power_float_laenge_3_60m___wg_15_50g___11775360_/82407/

von
http://www.gerlinger.de/steckruten/910/daiwa_steckrute_aqualite_power_float_3_60m__wg_15_50g/85669/

außer im Gewicht. Einfach altes vs. neues Modell?


Danke & Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rute für leichtes Posen- und Grundangeln*



tincatinca schrieb:


> Fragen zur Aqualite Power Float
> 
> 
> 1) Sind die Ringe groß genug zum Werfen mit Schnurstopper?



Ja. Endring hat 5 mm Durchmesser.



tincatinca schrieb:


> 2) Macht der Rollenhalter Ärger und die Rolle hält nicht?



Hält einwandfrei.



tincatinca schrieb:


> 3) Ist die nur was für Satzkarpfen oder auch etwas größere?



Kommt drauf an, was Du unter Satzkarpfen verstehst. Ich habe damit Forellen bis 2 kg und Karpfen bis 3kg sicher ausgedrillt, aber 60cm + Karpfen führt man damit nicht mehr sicher. Wenn nix im Weg ist, bekommt man damit natürlich auch die raus.

Meine größte Barbe hatte an der Rute 67 cm. 

Gezielt auf Karpfen gehe ich mit dieser Rute übrigens nie. Dazu nehme ich anderes Gerät, auch beim Fischen mit Pose (SPRO Strategy X-Ray. Sowas von geile Rute, hatte nie vergleichbare. :l).


----------

